# If you didn't make it in time there is still hope, check out



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

these beautiful sweaters, coats, scarfs etc. From Ireland Georgeous! http://www.aransweatermarket.com/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful patterns.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> Beautiful patterns.


Yes, I have always wanted one of these cardigans, so nice.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

glorious!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was checking them out earlier! Wow!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Just love the little child short sleeve cardi. I have made several aran sweaters and the yarn alone cost about as much as some of their sweaters cost. One baby sweater I made of Sublime yarn it cost me $52 just for yarn, they are selling comparable sweaters for not much more. I love aran sweaters, scarves, mittens, anything aran.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful baby and toddler things. Prices seem really fair.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

They are indeed beautiful. I will check it out further later on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful work and when I checked out clan patterns 2 family(moms side and dads side)had very similar workings.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, I'm glad everyone agrees it's a great fair site at below cost in some cases. It's worth checking out.


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

I just received one of the Aran sweaters, the Patchwork Cardigan in Denim Blue today for my Christmas birthday present from my husband. It is absolutely gorgeous, and arrived very fast. Gorgeous!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

That's great. So glad for you!


momswanson said:


> I just received one of the Aran sweaters, the Patchwork Cardigan in Denim Blue today for my Christmas birthday present from my husband. It is absolutely gorgeous, and arrived very fast. Gorgeous!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been drooling and ooing and ahhing for some time. the purple wrap I love is sold out!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great site thanks


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Noreen said:


> great site thanks


You are welcome.


----------

